# Dash Cam fitted



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, bunged in the dash cam from our A4 Cab, talk about a doddle to fit.
Fuse box in glove box, pick an empty fuse holder, earth and feed the wire via the side panel with the TT logo, simple as before. Mounted behind visor so 90% out of view for the driver.

Got the mini 0806, really wide angle, clear as a bell, very clear at night. highly recommended !


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Sounds good its easy! Any reason you didn't choose to place it behind the rear view mirror? (From the drivers perspective)

Any chance of some pictures of the installation? Would be very interested for when I get my car. I'm sure there must be others who would benefit too.

Thanks


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep sounds pretty cool.

Pictures and any instructions would be good. If the price was right it would be something I would look into definitely.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Be interested to see how you ran the power cable, that's the only thing that's put me off refitting my dashcam with the airbags being in the pillars

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Doh...sorry, I put it behind the rear view mirror cant understand why I said visor.
I'll get some pics and drop them on tomorrow.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

There is a good video on YouTube






It's goes on a bit but the blackvue DR600 looks really well fitted in the tts, think the guys name is spence22 and he's done a couple of reviews on his tts


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Right, bear in mind I aint no car spark, this is a straight transfer from our B7 Cab, the feed for the power cable needs a little more attention to be hidden however the weather is naff, so it'll do till the sun comes out..

ive uploaded the pics in order of doing the job, however previewing the post jumbles them up ?? Sorry it loaded in reverse !!


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Groupon have dash cams advertised from time to time for around £30, not too sure of there quality though, go pro seems to get favorable reviews but allot more expensive :?


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

where is that fuse box?? I was looking at going out of the one on the drivers side of the dash but you seem to be working on the passenger side

also how did you get the cable from the dash side up to the A-pillar trim?


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I just needed to dig around - found that fuse box in the glove box behind a pull off panel

As you say the wire can just be squeezed between the window and trim and it slips in nicely - totally hidden

Turns out the power kit for my NextBase camera isn't working, there was 14v out from the fuse adaptor to the earth bolt but the camera wasn't getting power when I connected the kit  may need to take it back and swap for a new one


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

I was using similar unit for a while until I found this one, fit right into the front of the mirror, remove the plastic cap and stuck it in. Pretty much out of side and just like a factory cam. Very happy with video quality.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Why don't car manufacturers themselves offer optional built-in dashcams connected to their various app services?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

audinut said:


> I was using similar unit for a while until I found this one, fit right into the front of the mirror, remove the plastic cap and stuck it in. Pretty much out of side and just like a factory cam. Very happy with video quality.


any details on that camera? where did you get it from?


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Why don't car manufacturers themselves offer optional built-in dashcams connected to their various app services?


Dash cams produce a lot of internal heat and have a high failure rate so it would probably cause too many warranty returns.
I think once they are more reliable you will see them being integrated.


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

i found it on ebay £56

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1080P-HD-WIFI ... 2359777885


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

RoundSquare said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't car manufacturers themselves offer optional built-in dashcams connected to their various app services?
> ...


Interesting - didn't realise they were unreliable. Thanks for the reply.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

audinut said:


> I was using similar unit for a while until I found this one, fit right into the front of the mirror, remove the plastic cap and stuck it in. Pretty much out of side and just like a factory cam. Very happy with video quality.


Can you take a photo of this fitted in the car please? Thanks


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just a quick one - would wiring in a dashcam into the fuse affect warranty or lease agreements?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't see any warranty issues provided you maintain the original fuse in the circuit, so you don't overload the wiring. Potentially it could flatten the battery but that would be a sticky warranty claim anyway. 
As regards leasing it all should be easily removable - apart from the adhesive pad on the screen. So not sure about that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks. Also, I spoke to am Audi service station today, they said it would if it caused a problem with the lights but it wouldn't be an immediate blanket issue on anything else. My local dealer said same and didn't think there would be a lease issue.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

if you use the empty slot in the picture you are not actually removing or changing anything - you are just taking a feed from a switched live

No harm no foul - nothing is modified, cut or removed it is just plug and play - while thing can be removed in 5 minutes leaving no trace


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> > I was using similar unit for a while until I found this one, fit right into the front of the mirror, remove the plastic cap and stuck it in. Pretty much out of side and just like a factory cam. Very happy with video quality.
> ...


Here it is... the unit is a little big with TT. But once fitting in, it is ok. Not 100% fit but very close and no one even notices.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

audinut said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > audinut said:
> ...


Thanks mate, looks pretty good to me!


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

audit said:


> Here it is... the unit is a little big with TT. But once fitting in, it is ok. Not 100% fit but very close and no one even notices.


was there a temperature sensor in the original rear view mirror trim piece for climate control that needed to be transferred?


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

It's just a plastic cap to cover mirror end. There is nothing attached to it.


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

vey nice integrated dash cam audinut. given that there is no display, do you use an iphone app to control the camera settings?


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Audinut - look's good.

Is this the model:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1080P-HD-...359777885?clk_rvr_id=1038355892238&rmvSB=true

and is it the ASD-01?

What is it wired up to? Is there a connector inside the mirror unit? Could a novice do it?

Ian.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a spare slot in the fuse box behind the removable panel in the glove box

Only tool needed is a socket to loosen a bolt for the earth other than that it's just a case of running the wire with your hands


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

macadamia said:


> vey nice integrated dash cam audinut. given that there is no display, do you use an iphone app to control the camera settings?


Yep it has its own wifi network so you just download the app and connect to its wifi and then configure the unit. You can direct stream from existing video in SD card or from live feed. Or download video to your phone. I use Android but I assume it should have the app for Apple as well.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ianle said:


> Hey Audinut - look's good.
> 
> Is this the model:
> 
> ...


Yeah..... that is the one, though I have no idea mine is 01 or 02. I bought it just to try and if not working with TT then I can mount on my Mrs Q5 (cos it was made for Q5).

But turned out it's alright for TT so I left it there.

I dont wanna touch the factory wiring in the mirror / root lighting so just run it through the roof down to pillar and into the fuse box in glovebox compartment. There are several vacant spaces in there.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Audinut - so I have ordered the ASD-01 in black ( :roll: ) and will give it a go when it arrives.


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

ianle said:


> Thanks Audinut - so I have ordered the ASD-01 in black ( :roll: ) and will give it a go when it arrives.


looks like audinut has three buttons which refers to ASD-02. ASD-01 only has 2 buttons (missing the photo snap button). unless both versions have 3 buttons now and the photos are outdated.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I think I have ordered the one for 2013 on wards which has the sd card slot on the other side to the switches. I guess I'll see when it arrives!!

Ian


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

Audinut do you know if ASD-01 interferes with the DAB or have you noticed a degrade in the radio signal?


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

jonp said:


> Audinut do you know if ASD-01 interferes with the DAB or have you noticed a degrade in the radio signal?


No I dont see any issue at all with DAB. Why do you think it would affect DAB ? Due to its wifi signal ?


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

audinut said:


> jonp said:
> 
> 
> > Audinut do you know if ASD-01 interferes with the DAB or have you noticed a degrade in the radio signal?
> ...


No, i've just read that other people are having issues with other models of dash cams interfering with the reception of their DAB,
I'm glad your not having any issues, I think i will be getting this Dash cam for mine. thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

In the NextBase boxes they provide a ferrite core to wrap the cable with a statement telling you to use it if you experience any issue with DAB reception

I think it is because the cable runs around the edge of the screen and most DAB antenna are built in to the same screen


----------



## sunil4 (Nov 22, 2013)

audinut said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > audinut said:
> ...


Hi

This looks great. Does it have a parking mode so if used with a battery protection device, it can run continuously?

thank you

Sunil


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Apologies for hijacking this thread but I'm wondering if anyone can give me any advice. I'll soon be attempting to hardwire a Blackvue DR650 1CH into the TTS and I'm planning on using a couple of fuse taps. Can anyone tell me what amp fuse I need for the Blackvue camera? I know the current fuse in the box will go into one of the sockets on the fuse tap, but am struggling as to which fuse I need for the camera. I've never attempted anything like this before but am really willing to give it a go. Thanks in advance


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Jake70 said:


> Apologies for hijacking this thread but I'm wondering if anyone can give me any advice. I'll soon be attempting to hardwire a Blackvue DR650 1CH into the TTS and I'm planning on using a couple of fuse taps. Can anyone tell me what amp fuse I need for the Blackvue camera? I know the current fuse in the box will go into one of the sockets on the fuse tap, but am struggling as to which fuse I need for the camera. I've never attempted anything like this before but am really willing to give it a go. Thanks in advance


I would be interested in this also but for the time being my current Mio cam causes no interference.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Jake70 said:


> Apologies for hijacking this thread but I'm wondering if anyone can give me any advice. I'll soon be attempting to hardwire a Blackvue DR650 1CH into the TTS and I'm planning on using a couple of fuse taps. Can anyone tell me what amp fuse I need for the Blackvue camera? I know the current fuse in the box will go into one of the sockets on the fuse tap, but am struggling as to which fuse I need for the camera. I've never attempted anything like this before but am really willing to give it a go. Thanks in advance


I fitted the same camera in my Mk2, but 2 channel, and used 2 x 5 amp fuses.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

brittan said:


> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for hijacking this thread but I'm wondering if anyone can give me any advice. I'll soon be attempting to hardwire a Blackvue DR650 1CH into the TTS and I'm planning on using a couple of fuse taps. Can anyone tell me what amp fuse I need for the Blackvue camera? I know the current fuse in the box will go into one of the sockets on the fuse tap, but am struggling as to which fuse I need for the camera. I've never attempted anything like this before but am really willing to give it a go. Thanks in advance
> ...


5 amp? Brilliant, thanks brittan


----------



## Degenatron (May 26, 2016)

Hello all, I too have fully fitted a mini 0805 with some contrasting experiences all around. A fitment summary:

First step is which fuse slot to plug into? I was wired in using a mini fuse piggyback from my previous car, so to avoid £2 on ebay and a long wait I fitted into an alternate slot to the OP's (using mini fuse):


















From the fuse diagram we can see F29 is the OBC, this slot powers on when unlocking the car and powers off when locking, which is what I was after, no parking guard. It is important to get the orientation of the piggyback correct otherwise the fuse does not work, fortunately my positive wire has an additional inline 5A fuse, therefore check your own setup.

Next was where to ground the -ve connection, again I found somewhere different to the OP's location which was giving an unreliable connection. Instead a much better location was here but requires a Torx bit, T25 IIRC:










For wiring I used a slightly different route as shown below, I found overall the fitting of the headlining against the body/windshield to be the tightest I have come across so far, I actually used a plastic bicycle tyre lever to lead the wire in to tuck behind the headlining:










Finally this is the location of the camera, quite out of the way, so far no passengers have noticed it without me pointing it out. The mirror is also just out of the cameras field of view and also fortunately does not interfere with the sun visor:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Do the latest 0806 cams still have the bug where you can't use both cards?

I've had mine fitted now for a year without issue but this bug, plus the cams ability to test SD cards to the limit annoying. Have had to replace 2 in a year.

Wouldn't do without it though. The time when my previous "favourite" dealer called me a bleeping idiot with the cam running paid for itself alone.

Funnily enough I don't go there anymore.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm in the process of trial fitting the ASD-01 unit and am having trouble removing the plastic cowlings.

I've got the end cap off, but the smaller cowling that's just next to the ball seems to be underneath the much larger squarish cowling panel.

How did you get that bigger panel off?

Ian.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Careful there, I'm pretty sure there's airbags in there and you might get a surprise!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Hopefully no air bags in the photo shown. Its the larger panel I need to get behind to be able to route the wire from the camera up to the roof headlining.

Anyone know how to unclip it?


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

ianle said:


> Hopefully no air bags in the photo shown. Its the larger panel I need to get behind to be able to route the wire from the camera up to the roof headlining.
> 
> Anyone know how to unclip it?


how did you get on fitting this? as i want to get one but want to be sure


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Well the ebay smurfs sent me a grey one rather than the requested black one. I'm going to get it fitted it to my wife's Q3 (as it is the right year and interior colour) - I have wired it up with a power supply and tested it and the device works well with the wifi app.

So the Q3 goes into a Car Audio fitter this Friday (as I can't work out the fuses to use) and I'll play with it for a week. I'll also ask the fitter how they would get into that panel on the TT I can't budge. If they seem confident, I'll probably get them to fit a black camera (I got a partial refund on the grey one) to the TT when I get back from Hols. £75 per fit and I'm not liable for any f*ck ups to the interior...all in it'll be £95 plus £150 for two dashcams supplied and fitted...not bad...

Ian.


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

i bought ASD01 from ebay, tried to fit it but it doesn't fit the semi circle that goes round the mirror at the bottom is to small, also looks like the clip part is different. does anyone have any ideas or advise


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

moro anis said:


> Careful there, I'm pretty sure there's airbags in there and you might get a surprise!












Yep, it goes up into the roof space. you need to run the cable under the airbag in the A pilar or its not going to end well in the event of a deployment..


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

thanks for the quick response, its not the cabling, its the unit its self


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The response was to the previous poster. 

If the unit doesnt fit/slide into the metal guides on the base, you'll need to return it.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Jonp - check the number on the unit itself - I've had a couple of incorrect units from them, but when I did get an ASD-01 (albeit a grey one) it did fit my TT - they did send me the black ASD-02 - and that doesn't fit, as you describe.

I'm waiting for a correct black ASD-01, and that should be fine.

Ian.


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

ianle said:


> Jonp - check the number on the unit itself - I've had a couple of incorrect units from them, but when I did get an ASD-01 (albeit a grey one) it did fit my TT - they did send me the black ASD-02 - and that doesn't fit, as you describe.
> 
> I'm waiting for a correct black ASD-01, and that should be fine.
> 
> Ian.


Thanks Ian,

i checked inside the unit and you are correct its a ASD-02 well spotted i asked them to send me ASD-01


----------



## jessat (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Guy's New member here.. picked my car up on Tuesday.
Thanks to the info here on this forum i have wired my webcam in but am having trouble getting power.
I got a piggyback fuse.. mini fuse type and have tried to plug it into the fusebox to get the power for a
cigarette lighter socket to use for my dashcam and speed detector.









I tried it in the 2 arrow points.
Where did you guy's plug your piggyback... and was it the larger fuse type?

Thanks


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Do you see the yellow larger fuse that is offset? That is the 12v to the socket in the console. I used that as it switches on and off with the ignition. The only downside being I do not have power when the car is parked.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jessat said:


> Hi Guy's New member here.. picked my car up on Tuesday.
> Thanks to the info here on this forum i have wired my webcam in but am having trouble getting power.
> I got a piggyback fuse.. mini fuse type and have tried to plug it into the fusebox to get the power for a
> cigarette lighter socket to use for my dashcam and speed detector.
> ...


Rather than a cig lighter socket one of these might be neater and easier to tuck away ....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2624...rlsatarget=pla-181479813186&adtype=pla&crdt=0

If you're looking for a permanent live then the spare slot bottom left, next to the pink relay, would do but does need a bigger fuse type.


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

I fitted mine yesterday. As a precaution I switched the passenger airbag off first before removing the trim. Also I removed the TT panel on the side of the dash using a plastic trim tool (supplied with the new Blackvue camera) unlike the link to the guide below. This came off easily by slotting the tool in a little cut out slot on the bottom of the panel. This gives good access to allow routing the cable to the fuse box. For the fuses I used the console fuse mentioned above and the heated seat fuse for the permanent 12V . Only concern I have is that the piggy back is the wrong way round due to clearance of the relay. The camera has an inline fuse anyway so I am not to worried but would prefer a better option.

I found this thread very helpful ..

'Installation guide for BlackVue DR650-2CH dash camera'
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1268481&hilit=blackvue


----------



## jessat (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys. I followed your instructions with fitting piggyback on the yellow fuse. Now I have the dash cam and speed detector fitted. Got a 230 mile journey tomorrow so will get a real good first long run in the car. Should keep my smiling all the way to Newcastle!!


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

After reading through this forum i installed a dash cam i bought from Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dashboard-Dash ... s+for+cars
i found this a good little camera, i made a small bracket on a 3d printer here is the file if anyone wants it, it just tucks in https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c7pprlob020q ... hOEya?dl=0


----------

